# Malawach



## bjames (Jul 9, 2013)

I made malawach following several Yemenite recipes exactly, and made the pan size ones which I "fried" in 1 teaspoon of oil, as directed. It was really good, although not as flakey or multi-layered as I have tasted with the frozen ones I have purchased. How can I create more layers of flakiness? Does using butter or margarine create more flakiness than oil?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2013)

how about start with the recipe and before that simply telling folks what it is you are talking about? Doesn't sound like your everyday meal, malawach, does it?


----------



## bjames (Jul 10, 2013)

*malawach*

CharlieD,

    I DID start out by telling you what I was talking about.... MALAWACH!!!!  And, the recipes for malawach are standard, so I did not have to repeat one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 10, 2013)

I guess we don't know what it is.  If we don't know what it is, we can't help with your question.  It may be standard from where you are from, but not around here.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 10, 2013)

Apparently it's a Yemen Jewish fry bread. Some of the recipes I saw said it was similar to philo dough, some described it as a layered and fried puff pastry. The recipes I saw were fairly similar as far as the ingredients go but differed in the folding and rolling techniques. 

I would guess that your problem has something to do with your folding of the dough. Could be not enough oil/butter in between the layers, could be the difference between using oil or butter, could be not enough folds, could be over working the dough before folding or during folding or rolling it out too many times. If not a problem with the rolling and folding it could be too much or not enough water in your dough.

I'd really need to see the specific recipe and prep instructions to be more specific.


----------



## Siegal (Jul 10, 2013)

My husband loves malawach! do you like it the traditional way? With grated tomato, hardboiled egg, and tehina?? If you haven't tried it like that I suggest you do. 

Unfortunately I have never made it. I wanted to make it a few time or Jachnun (similar) but husband said if I'm not a 90 yr old Yemenite grandma it ain't gonna happen! I know he said you need a special thin pan to cook it and that jachnun cooks over night - maybe the same with malawach. 

If you come across a successful recipe let me know!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's a video where the cook ties the dough into knots, which seems like it would make the bread more flaky. She has other tips while she's making it. Hope this helps. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbzubDDw220


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2013)

The only malawah i've seen were round and farely thick, did not look anything like in the video.


----------



## chopper (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link GG.  I had no idea what this was.


----------



## Siegal (Jul 11, 2013)

chopper said:


> Thanks for the link GG.  I had no idea what this was.



That looks nothing like the malawach I ever saw....


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 12, 2013)

Siegal said:


> That looks nothing like the malawach I ever saw....



I guess that's what I get for googling something I know nothing about  Just trying to help


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 12, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I guess that's what I get for googling something I know nothing about  Just trying to help


 
I am sure it is different from region to region and that is why I asked the original poster, who was quite a rude, to tell us all about. But some people think that we owe to them and demand answers. Typial.


----------



## chopper (Jul 12, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I am sure it is different from region to region and that is why I asked the original poster, who was quite a rude, to tell us all about. But some people think that we owe to them and demand answers. Typial.



+1.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 12, 2013)

I think that there are a whole bunch of recipes and foods that I've never heard of, and I've heard of a lot of different foods.  I never heard of malwach either.  The OP was fairly rude, I agree.  I hope he sees how many people tried to help him anyway, and that he changes his attitude.  This is such a great site, where everyone wants to help each other.  maybe everyone's example will rub off on this guy.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 12, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I think that there are a whole bunch of recipes and foods that I've never heard of, and I've heard of a lot of different foods.  I never heard of malwach either.  The OP was fairly rude, I agree.  I hope he sees how many people tried to help him anyway, and that he changes his attitude.  This is such a great site, where everyone wants to help each other.  maybe everyone's example will rub off on this guy.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



+1

Well said, Chief.


----------



## chopper (Jul 12, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> Well said, Chief.



Agreed!


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't even know how to pronounce malawach.  Would someone like to enlighten me?  It appears to be a savory bread, correct?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> I don't even know how to pronounce malawach.  Would someone like to enlighten me?  It appears to be a savory bread, correct?



None of us are sure, except for the OP.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Here's a video where the cook ties the dough into knots, which seems like it would make the bread more flaky. She has other tips while she's making it. Hope this helps.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbzubDDw220



Great video, thanks GG


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 18, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I think that there are a whole bunch of recipes and foods that I've never heard of, and I've heard of a lot of different foods.  I never heard of malwach either.  The OP was fairly rude, I agree.  I hope he sees how many people tried to help him anyway, and that he changes his attitude.  This is such a great site, where everyone wants to help each other.  maybe everyone's example will rub off on this guy.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


What is it? +2


----------



## Siegal (Jul 18, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I guess that's what I get for googling something I know nothing about  Just trying to help



Not trying to come off mean. Was just commenting -must use more emoticons.  The one in the video looked naan. the ones I've seen are like fried flakey dough (so good...must go get me some). I usually get it at Israeli restaurants that skew Sephardic. It's a Shabbat food so they may only have it once a week if at all. good luck for anyone searching it out. It's good


----------



## Siegal (Jul 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> None of us are sure, except for the OP.



It's actually made fun of in the movie "the dictator" if anyone wants to hear it pronounced and no...it's not slang for..that


----------

